# 8 Gallon Tank Plants Help



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 8 gallon tank with 100 w heater, 120L/h internal filter, and air stone for Oxygen bubble. Betta fish only my tank.

Now I am thinking to add 6 Neon tetra and 10 Red cherry shrimp.

With above addition I wanted to add some plants in my tank which my like. I don't want to spend more money on it. Low Lite, no CO2 and less care plants.

Can somebody help me on that.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Amazon swords, defiantly. Mine survive just on the starter light in my mom's 5g and what the fish put out. Growing huge now too.


----------

